# Fuel Pressure



## johnnnnnn (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a 2000 Altima with a 2.4 engine. The plastic on t5he radiator cracked. Replaced radiator put new coolant in started car let come up to temperature the car stalled. No fuel in fuel rail. Installed new fuel pump fuel filter and fuel pressure regulator. getting fuel but does not build pressure. seems that the fuel is just going back to the tank. If I spray fuel in the throttle body it will run until it burns the gas off. can anybody give me any information what might be wrong and what to check.

Any help will be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Install a fuel pressure gauge and test the static pressure, which should be around 40-45 psi. If it's too low, try pinching off the return line and see if the pressure is in spec. If it is, the regulator is faulty. If it doesn't, likely either the fuel pump hose in the tank is not correctly installed or leaking, or the new fuel pump is faulty. Once running, the fuel pressure, regulated, should be around 34-36 psi.


----------

